# محركــــــــــــــات الطـــــــــــــــائرات وأنــــــــــــــواعــــــــــــــها



## شفق الصباح (13 فبراير 2009)

وصف المحركات النفاثة​




المحرك من الأجزاء الرئيسية في الطائرة وهو لتأمين قوةدفع للطائرة (لسحب الهواء ودفعه للخلف بقوة لتتقدم الطائرة للأمام) وهي على نوعين، فإما أن يكون المحرك: 
1- محرك مكبسي (PistonEngine): (محرك احتراق داخلي كالموجود في السيارات) يقوم بإدارة المروحة (Propeller) في مقدمة الطائرة أو عدة مراوح على الأجنحة (وهي كالمراوح المنزلية تدفع الهواء إلى الأمام , لكن في الطائرة فهي تسحب الهواء وتدفعه إلى الخلف بقوة لتتقدم الطائرة للأمام ).

2- محرك توربيني ( TurbineEngine) و هو على شكلين، فإما أن تستخدم طاقة الدوران في إدارة مراوح الطائرة مثل المحركات المكبسية ، وإما أن يتم استخدام قوة نفث كمية من الهواء الحار للخلف لدفع الطائرة (هنا لا حاجة إلى وجود المراوح).





كل أنواع المحركات التوربينية أو النفاثة تعمل بنفس المبدأ إذ يمتص المحرك النفاث الهواء من المقدمة بواسطة المروحة و يضغطه عن طريق سحبه في سلسلة من المراوح ذات الشفرات الصغيرة والمتصلة بعمود إدارة shaft ومن ثم يخلط , ويشعل مزيج الهواء والوقود بواسطة شرارة كهربائية وينفجر المزيج بقوة وتتمدد الغازات المحترقة و تتجه نحو التوربين ، وهو عدة مراوح تدور وبدورانها تحرك المراوح التي في المقدمة عن طريق العمود المربوطة به , والغازات تتجه بقوة بعدئذ إلى المؤخرة عبر فوهات العادم، هذه القوة المتجهة للخلف تدفع المحرك النفاث والطائرة للأمام. 

تقسيمات المحركات التقليدية

بناء على ما سبق يمكن تقسيم المحركات التقليدية إلى:
1- المروحة - Fan 
2- الضاغط - Compressor
3- غرفة الاحتراق - Combustor
4- غرفه أو توربين - Turbine
5- مخرج أو عادم - Exhaust nozzle






​
ووظائفها كالتالي: 

<LI class=level1>مدخل الهواء أو المروحة: لسحب الهواء و إدخاله للمحرك وزيادة سرعته وتوجيهه للضاغط.

<LI class=level1>الضاغط: وهو عبارة عن مراوح عدة ذات شفرات صغيرة تكون متسلسلة خلف بعضها وهي لضغط الهواء عن طريق عصره في مناطق صغيرة وبعد ارتفاع ضغط الهواء يدخل على غرفة الاحتراق.

<LI class=level1>غرفة الاحتراق: عند دخول الهواء لها يتعرض لرش من الوقود عن طريق أنابيب صغيرة ومن ثم يتعرض للشرر من عدة كوابس تكون موزعة بشكل دائري و بدرجة حرارة تصل أحياناً إلى 2700 درجة يتمدد الهواء بهذه الحرارة العالية ويندفع للتوربين.

<LI class=level1>التوربين: بدورانه تدور الضواغط و المروحة فهو موصول بها عن طريق عمود الإدارة ليساعد في إدارتها و له عدة خدمات ومن خدماته أنه يمد نظام التكييف بالهواء المضغوط وكذلك يدير تروس إضافية ملتصقة بالمحرك من الخارج وتخدم هذه التروس الإضافية مولدات الكهرباء بالطائرة ومضخات عدة.​
العادم: وهو المكان الذي تخرج منه قوة الدفع Thrust ومنه يتم إخراج الهواء الساخن والمندفع للخلف ومزجه بالهواء البارد القادم من حول المحرك.
​
أنواع محركات التوربين



1- المحرك النفاث التوربيني ( Turbojet)

محرك مثالي للمحركات التوربيني حيث المروحة و الضواغط و غرفة الاحتراق والتوربين و فوهة العادم، كل الهواء المسحوب إلى داخل الضواغط من المروحة يمر عبر نواة المحرك ثم يحرق ثم يتم إفلاته، وهنا ينشأ الدفع المقدم من قبل المحرك عن قوة سرعة إفلات غازات العادم من المؤخرة.
ولزيادة قوة الدفع لبعض المحركات النفاثة لدى الطائرات المقاتلة يوجد هناك قسم ما بعد الإحراق و يسمى (Afterburner) ويوضع قبل العادم وهو عبارة عن أنابيب صغيرة موزعة بشكل منتظم لنشر رذاذ الوقود على الهواء المحترق والقادم من المحرك مما يزيد من حرارة الهواء وتمدده , وبزيادة هذه الحرارة تزيد قوة الدفع بحوالي 40% أثناء الإقلاع و تزيد أكثر أثناء الطيران بسرعات عالية.


2-المحرك التوربيني ذو المروحة (Turbofan )

وهو المحرك الشائع لدى أغلب الطائرات المدنية في يومنا هذا , حيث تمت إضافة مروحة كبيرة في مقدمة قسم الضواغط ، تسحب هذه المروحة كميات هائلة من الهواء إلى داخل غلاف المحركات إلا أن كمية صغيرة نسبياً منه فقط تذهب عبر النواة للقيام بعملية الاحتراق وأما الباقي فيندفع خارج غلاف النواة وضمن غلاف المحرك( وهذا ما يجعله مختلف عن المحرك النفاث) ليساعد في خفض صوت المحرك و يختلط مع الهواء الحار في العادم مما يزيد قوة الدفع ويقلل استهلاك الوقود. وتكون محركات Turbojet و Turbofan فعالة للسرعات فوق 800 كم/س. 

3- المحرك المروحي التوربيني ( Turboprop)

وهو محرك نفاث يدير عمود موصل بمروحة كمروحة المحرك المكبسي , و كثير من الطائرات الصغيرة الاستثمارية تستخدم المحرك المروحي التوربيني، وهذه المحركات فعالة عند الارتفاعات المنخفضة والسرعات المتوسطة حوالي 640 كم/س (400 ميل بالساعة).

4- محرك عمود الإدارة التوربيني ( Turboshaft)

محرك العمودالتربيني شبيه بالمحرك المروحيالتوربيني لكنه لا يدير المروحة بل لإدارة مراوح الهيلوكبتر , وهو يستخدم بأكثر طائرات الهيلوكبتر الموجودة حالياُ , و المحرك مصمم بحيث أن سرعة المراوح مستقلة عن سرعة المحرك مما يتيح لسرعة المراوح أن تكون ثابتة حتى لو تغيرت سرعات المحرك ليتكيف مع الطاقة المنتجة , وبما أن أغلب الطائرات المستخدمة لهذا المحرك تكون على ارتفاعات منخفضة فإن الغبار والأتربة قد تسبب عائقاً له لذا فقد أضيف له عند مدخل الهواء عازل ومصفي من الأتربة. 

5- المحرك النفاث التضاغطي (Ramjet )

وفكرة هذا المحرك بسيطة وهي الاستغناء عن الضواغط والتوربين , و السماح للمحرك بنفسه بالتعامل مع الهواء بضغطه وتسخينه ودفعه إلى الخلف. وهذا النوع من المحركات لا يعمل إلا أن يكون متحركاً بسرعة 485 كم/س تقريباًً (للسماح بالهواء للدخول بسرعة وضغطه) , وهو جداً فعال في السرعات العالية تقريباً 3 ماخ ( 3600 كم/س) ويستخدم غالباً في الصواريخ طويلة المدى والمركبات الفضائية. 

6- المحرك الصاروخي (Rocket engine)

و يعمل محرك الصاروخ بنفس المبدأ، عدا أنه في مجال عديم الهواء في الفضاء يجب على الصاروخ أن يحمل على ظهره هوائه الخاص بشكل وقود صلب أو سائل قابل للتأكسد من أجل القيام بعملية الانفجار. 

الفرق بين Turbofan و Turboprop

يكمن الفرق بين Turbofan و Turboprop: أن Turbofan في مروحته ويطلق عليها Fan فهي ليست لتوليد الدفع و إنما لسحب الهواء أما الدفع ناتج عن نفث الغازات ، أما المروحة الدافعة Propeller فوظيفتها إنتاج الدفع فيما يكون لنفث الغازات من المحرك دفعاً صغيراً يصل إلى 15% من دفع المحرك بشكل عام. والمحركات الجديدة من هذا النوع زودت بمراوح قصيرة الطول لكن كثيرة العدد وعدل في حوافها لزيادة فعالية في السرعات العالية. 
((منقول))​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مفيد و كامل

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتى الاجواء (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على المعلومات المهمه


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> موضوع مفيد و كامل
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


 
شكراً علي المرور ياباشمهندس


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> موضوع مفيد و كامل
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك أخي الكريم
شكراً علي المرور وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## مبارك أحمد محمد (30 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر علي هذا الموضوع*

واتمناء المزيد


----------



## eng. thamer (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
فقره تقسيم المحركات التوربينيه .الأصح هو.
تتكون المحركات التوربينيه بصوره عامه من الاجزاء التاليه
مدخل الهواء . الضاغط .غرفه الاحتراق .التوربين.العادم
مع شكري وتقديري لكل كلمه كتبتها


----------



## the black knight (29 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور جدا اخي الكريم :20:


----------



## the black knight (29 يوليو 2010)

وشكرا على التعمق في هدا الموضوع


----------



## zaidthabit (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## moneebhamid (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## م.حيدر الهلالي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## alhorani (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## seraj5 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع 
مفيد جدا


----------



## Omar Sawalha (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعديل للتوضيح فقط .........*



شفق الصباح قال:


> وصف المحركات النفاثة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 مشكور و لكن للتوضيح فقط
1- يوجد بعض الطائرات ذات المحرك الترددي ( المكبسي ) تستخدم مروحة خلفية (tractor prop) 
2- اما بالنسبة (Afterburner) فانه لا بد من ذكر انه لايمكن تشغيله اكثر من 5 دقائق لانه لايوجد تبريد للهواء 
و كما يجدر بالذكر انه يحرق الهواء الغير محترق ( هواء التبريد ) من داخل المحرك و ليس خلط الوقود فقط


----------



## mohamed haytham (7 مارس 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## em4us (24 مارس 2011)

شكراً لك موضوعك أكثر من رائع وفقك الله لما فيه خير الجميع


----------



## waki1 (14 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس مصطفى عوض (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الطرح الرائع


----------

